# Hi all from Northern Ireland



## aaronlocko1003 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey guys, picked myself up a 225 bam TT a few months ago. Getting ready to do a few things once I get it tidied up a little. Great forum thanks Aaron


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Aaron, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

